# Fracino lever machine gas regulator Gicar



## catuai (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello together

I'm from Switzerland. Coffee and cycling are my hobbies. As a sideline, I enjoy running a coffee shop.

On my gas-powered machine (similar to Fracino Retro FCL1) the boiler pressure is controlled by this GICAR gas pressostat (first picture).
The pressure is regulated with the upper hexagon screw, the height of the lower flame (only to maintain the pressure) with a slotted screw (second picture). I assume the screws work according to the needle valve principle.

My questions:

- When I turn these control screws it smells like gas. Could it be that the O-ring or the screw are damaged?
- Ist it simple to change the o-ring or the screw?
- How tricky is the replacement of the gas regulator?

Thanks for your help


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The gas flow is controlled by the thermocouple and Gicar control.

I would suggest you contact a gas engineer with the necassary equipment and knowledge to test the pressure and check for any other faults / problems.

As you are providing a service , there is a SAFETY ASPECT to this problem.


----------

